# Stroumbi Village



## EmmaGeorgiou (May 26, 2014)

Hello!

I jusr wondered if anyone knew the village Stroumbi, as we are going on holiday there and we are struggling to find the road names on google maps, etc. It is near a supermarket so I was thinking if we found that then we would be ok!

My husband is from Cyprus, so we are aware that not everything is sign posted/rd sign, but we cant find out where this supermarket is either!

I am sure when we get to Stroumbi we will be ok, but I just wondered if anyone had any first hand knowledge of the area?

Its near the Polykarpou Supermarket.

Thanks in advance for any help or advice regarding location and nearby tavernas!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The supermarket is on the main road through Stroumpi in the Polis direction. You can't miss it, its the only one.
Presumably the place you are looking for will be down the road to the side of the supermarket.


----------



## EmmaGeorgiou (May 26, 2014)

Thank you. We are being collected from the airport and taken there but I was just concerned for my Mum and Dad who are driving! I was hoping that it would be easy to find and we can figure the rest out. Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Just for further clarification, the supermarket is on the corner of the very last right hand turn just before you leave Stroumpi so it would be easy to think you've missed it the first time.

Google earth co-ordintates are
34'53'26.73 N 32'28'39'.62 E

Hope that helps.

I am not au fait with the tavernas in Stroumpi although I believe there are a couple and also there are some good ones in Polemi which is very close.
The olive tree in Polemi has a good rep.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Haha, turn left at the supermarket, right at the old olive tree, then three houses down on the right hand side, with a purple Bougainvillea on the verandah, etc. I spent my whole life in Cyprus navigating like that


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol yes that's the way Cypriots give directions and we usually end up getting lost that way.

Emma would get lost if she followed those directions because there isn't a left hand turn at the supermarket unless shes coming from Polis:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

hiatusxenia said:


> Haha, turn left at the supermarket, right at the old olive tree, then three houses down on the right hand side, with a purple Bougainvillea on the verandah, etc. I spent my whole life in Cyprus navigating like that


My wife too, she used to say to go Up or Down too instead of Left and Right a lot of the time too (because of Pano and Kato Paphos and the hill in between) She still can't remember street names when we are in the States and prefers to use landmarks since that is how she learned!


----------

